# Police officer responses needed



## dstevensiue (May 2, 2017)

Hello,

My name is Dr. Catherine Daus, and I am a professor at Southern Illinois University Edwardsville. I have done research with police for many years and am currently undertaking another study. We are asking you to take two surveys, which take about 45 minutes to an hour to complete. Your participation is so critical to help us learn more about the stress and emotions of being a police officer - hopefully in the future to help other police officers. Feel free to forward this invitation to anyone you know who has experience as a police officer.

As well, we are trying to find people who 'tried' to become or be a police officer, and didn't 'stick with it' (either voluntarily or involuntarily). If you have any suggestions or know anyone who might meet this criterion, please let me know or forward the invitation to them.

_The first survey will ask you to create a fake first and last name that you will use in place of your real first and last name in the second survey._

STEP #1: Access the first questionnaire: Survey for Police Officers

STEP #2 - Access the second questionnaire using code *13113-001-44* & password *mturk* MHS Online Assessments

Thank you,

Dr. Catherine Daus

Professor in the Department of Psychology

Southern Illinois University Edwardsville

[email protected]


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr. Daus, if you have worked with Police Officers for years, you must have picked up on the absolute skepticism common to almost all cops. To post a random thing such as this and truly expect any police officer to jump at it makes even the most trusting of us, question authenticity, validity and reality. I wish you luck with your study, but if you haven't learned by now that cops tend to avoid this sort of thing, you're studies have been in vain.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Well said, and so true.


----------

